# Dataone Usage Finder 1.5a released



## morpheusv6 (Jun 6, 2007)

source: *duf.sourceforge.net/

[FONT=arial,verdana]* Dataone Usage Finder 
Ver. 1.5a (4th May 07) *[/FONT]
  BSNL, a major ISP from India recently introduced its broadband Internet service named Dataone (www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone.htm). This service imposes an upload/download usage limit on its users. Usage between 2am and 8am is free, under certain schemes.  This makes it imperative for the users to keep an eye on their usage statistics. However, the BSNL website which provides these usage figures is not very useful, as any Dataone user will vouch. 
 Only the monthly total of the bandwidth used is provided. There is no provision for knowing the daily total. Also there is no demarcation between free time usage and paid time usage. These are the very figures a user would be most intersted in. 
To calculate these figures, one either has to somehow get the raw statistics from the site manually into a spreadsheet or use a couple of utilities floating around on the net. 
 One such utility is an open source perl script hosted at  dob.sourceforge.net. Another, and admittedly a very useful one, is at www.shaplus.com. However this utility is closed source, and understandably, users are wary of handing out their usernames and passwords to an untrusted application. 
I, therefore coded a quick and dirty version of this program for myself. It served my purpose well and now I am making it open source so that it may be useful to a wider audience. 
DUF (Dataone Usage Finder) is a very simple screen scraper program coded in VB6 (Yes guys, VB is still used!). It uses IE5 or higher, to fetch pages from the BSNL site, and after parsing out the required records, presents them in a manner which is more helpful. This data can also be saved as html files. 
   Hope you find it useful. Please send in your comments and suggestions to make DUF better.

Changes:
*Version 1.5a released (May 4th 2007)* 
	Okay, so the chinese developers at BSNL finally made some changes to their site. 	They changed a column heading from "Excluding Night Unlimited" to "Fee"! Wow.
	Anyways since DUF is a duffer screen scraper, it failed.
	Here is the patched version.
	It will last only as long as there are no further changes in the BSNL site.
	I am beginning to hope that is never 


download: *internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/duf/duf_1.5a_setup.exe


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks a lot... very usefull and handy

eBRo


----------



## hailgautam (Jun 6, 2007)

I have been using Data one Useage finder since long, I noticed that BSNL Night UL plan does not start from 2am but it takes a while -- only after 2.30 a.m one month i had to pay a huge bill due to this. Man @ 160-180 Kbps it downloads a lot.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2007)

anything similar for airtel please????


----------



## spikygv (Jun 6, 2007)

how much speeds do u get on ul ?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 6, 2007)

have used this before. now on UL


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2007)

@morpheusv6 thanks  BTW there is no source code for 1.5a  I wonder when it will be uploaded


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 8, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> I have been using Data one Useage finder since long, I noticed that BSNL Night UL plan does not start from 2am but it takes a while -- only after 2.30 a.m one month i had to pay a huge bill due to this. Man @ 160-180 Kbps it downloads a lot.



Yes same was the case with me a while ago when I used to keep the system on for downloading. The trik is that you have reconnect the modem at 2 am to start  the UL slot properly else it gets added to the Limit. Here's a tutorial I had found on the net for schduling the downloads and it works.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40431&page=4

I have also mentioned the time details for the BSNL clock. Synchronize your downloads according to that.


----------



## sauravktr (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks 4 the Info


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 9, 2007)

thnax a lot buddy very useful info


----------



## hermit (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for find ..


----------



## skghosh44 (Jun 9, 2007)

Dataone Usage Finder 
Ver. 1.5a (4th May 07) 

DUF is very good programme to find the dataone usage. But there is one silly mistake in the Billing page. The Service tax will be 12.36% as the GOI introduce Higer education Cess as 1% on ST wef 11/05/2007 in addition of Normal Education Cess of 2% on ST.


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 10, 2007)

downloaded the program and installed it...very good program...thnx


----------

